# Clicking noise scare.



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Spice gave me a scare. I heard a clicking noise coming from his tank again and again. I heard it again. I was already planning a vet visit. Then I realise that his water bottle makes a clicking noise. I looked and he wasn't using it but still the clicking noise continued. Finally I thought maybe his bedding was doing it. So dug a little and found out my silly gerbil had put bedding agaonst it, causing it to drip, hence the clicking noise. It stopped after that.


----------

